# Goldfish black eye?



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

My goldfish "Little Green" (DBZ Abridged) has a funny marking around one of his eyes. He is at least partly moore so has slight eye protrusions normally. He is about 3.5 in body length, the rest of him being a long beautiful tail. He is short and fat.

I put a heater in to clean up a light case of ich. I administered a heat/salt treatment and everything cleared up. Now, this morning he basically looks like he has a black eye. Around one of his eyes it is puffy and white . There is no leakage and no blood, no pus spewing or anything like that. Could this possibly be eye growth or maybe did he run into the heater and receive a burn?

If it is a burn, how do I treat it?

Any suggestions and comments are welcome. I will do whatever it takes to make him better as I have had him for over two years now 

Please help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually fish wont get a burn frm just bumping the heater, so I would suspect something else. 

What is the setup like? Tank size, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate tank mates, decor and temp,


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

60 gallon long tank. 3 gold fish. The others are both smaller than the fish I wrote about. Ammonia 0 Temp usually 70-72 but was recently raised to 82 after Little Green got a spot of ich on his head. Nitrites 0. Nitrates 20ppm. The other fish are both more timid than the fish that is injured. Décor: two terracotta pots for the fish to hide in. One large rock. A handful of small rocks. Substrate. Three medium aquarium plants and one small (fake).


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

can you get a photo? I don't know much on goldies, however my mom keeps some in her outdoor pond and I recently learned that they change their coloring as they age. Perhaps that's all it is.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't have a photo sorry. We lost our camera charger in the move. I did look up some pictures on google of what burns look like and what my fish has looks exactly like what I am finding in those pictures.

I have seen them go through many color changes, so I am sure that is not it. I will just keep an eye on him for now I guess. I was thinking a cleaning with some aquarium salt and some seachems prime would be appropriate. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think that would probably help if it is an injury.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

This picture looks a lot like it:

http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/uploads/newbb/6865_487d13fe0eb0f.png


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

This picture shows it worse than my fish actually has. Only one of my fishes eyes are puffy like that and it is primarily ringed at the bottom. And, his puffiness is not as bad as is in this picture.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Any tips on what I should do? If a burn I know he might require some sort of medicine. I have aquarium salt and water conditioner on hand. I just want to start the right treatment for him as soon as possible, iv'e had him for over two years and am quite attached  Today he seems to be acting like his normal self, the area around his eye still looks the same as it did, though it does not seem to be getting worse.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would do frequent water changes, prime, aquarium salt and just keep an eye on it.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Any ideas on a medication? Is that absolutely required for a burn? I have read articles that go either way on the subject. One mentioned a topical application of Povidone Iodine. But, I balk at putting Iodine anything onto my fish before I get confirmation from others. This is the article I am primarily referring to:

Heater burn


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That I cant advise on, sorry.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

I did a very thorough tank cleaning today and added seachems prime and a bit of aquarium salt. Hoping this will take care of the issue. Especially as my fish doesn't seem to be getting worse. I'm going to keep a close eye on the poor guy. If things should get worse, what would be a good antibiotic to consider?

Thanks!

-Tonya


----------

